# Kaytee Comfort Wheel not attaching to cage properly?



## CasperShiloh (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a Kaytee Comfort Wheel and I am trying to attach it to my Critter Nation. The only problem is that it bends the bars for some reason? Ive seen photos of others with the same wheel and the same cage and it looks fine on theirs? The bars don't bend on theirs.

I've tried holding the bars in place while I attach the wheel but it doesn't work at all, the bars are too strong and always end up bending. I have heard of hanging the base of the wheel from the top of the cage but the base is very loose when it is connected to the wheel (a reason as to why I'm trying to attach it to the bars), so I'm afraid it will fall apart and harm my ratties.

Any suggestions as to what I can do to make it attach to the bars properly?


----------



## j_silv (Sep 3, 2015)

maybe try using pliers to push the bars back into place? Im not sure if there is still space for them, but it looks as if you could force it to fit.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

It did the same to my bars. I highly suggest just leaving it on the base. I've had comfort wheels that do not do that. I'm not sure why. If it is just that the bars are wonky or the wheel or what. 

I would NOT hang it by the base. But you can ziptie the base to the side of the cage so it doesn't move all over.

It is hard to get back on the base well but really really push down or even use a rubber mallet and you can get it snug in there. I still do not suggest hanging it though.


----------



## CasperShiloh (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you  I will try to reattach it as best as I can to the base and zip-tie it to the side so it doesn't move


----------

